# Sticking Accuair VU4



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Last week the first issue Ive had after going air arose. When airing up, my right front was almost unresponsive, slow to air up, scared me a few times when I wasnt reaching the level I needed to drive, or even move.
I could hear the VU4 relays clicking, so I knew my wiring had to be ok.
I remembered reading a thread where someone said they dealt had with their's sticking. He disassembled it, cleaned it up and all was good. So I figured Id give it a go.
Pulled the manifold out








Pulled the relays with the upper rubber/wiring portion off the lower manifold portion. You sort of have to jiggle them around to get them off the lower brass washers.








I just used a microfiber and wiped everything down, didn't see anything that would've caused it to stick. I contacted accuair and they said not to lubricate anything, so I just wiped the poppets and orings down








The hardest part reassembling the manifold was lining all the fitted brass washers to the relays.
Put everything back in and the acuuair vu4 is back to normal, super responsive


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

im experiencing similar issues. However sometimes mine is random and wont air up different corners. I may try what you did to see what I get.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

thx for sharing this tip :thumbup:


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

good tip. 

my question. where did you get those elbows and connections for your dakota digital senders to connect them to your VU4?


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Bookmarked, thanks man! :thumbup:

I haven't had to take it this far yet, but have experienced the sticking momentarily before.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I had the same problem when I had my cabrio....called accuair and they sent me new popits and a wrench for them


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> I had the same problem when I had my cabrio....called accuair and they sent me new popits and a wrench for them


same for me as well. i believe there was a revision to the popits. just give them a shout and they'll have them out to you in no time.

if you're in a situation where at least one of the corners is stuck, drain the air from the tank and while it's refilling hold open the valve. it should air up.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

I find pulsing the sticking valve tends to free it up.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes I a post about draining the system because it was sticking, so that was the first thing I did too and pulsing helped it finally come up. That was the last time I aired down before taking it apart. I dont like to put off problems
Accuair mentioned they would send new poppets if I continued to experience the sticking. 


mdubcajka12 said:


> good tip.
> 
> my question. where did you get those elbows and connections for your dakota digital senders to connect them to your VU4?


Theyre NPT elbows from Lowes


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

same thing has happened to me but only in cold temperatures. ive just let it warm up a lil and go on with my day


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

abydielsgli said:


> same thing has happened to me but only in cold temperatures. ive just let it warm up a lil and go on with my day


throw a cap full of air brake anti-freeze in the tank and that wont happen anymore. really sucks when your late for work and its below freezing if you havent done this haha


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

blue bags said:


> throw a cap full of air brake anti-freeze in the tank and that wont happen anymore. really sucks when your late for work and its below freezing if you havent done this haha


ya thats what i did.

its always the days that we're in a rush that we hate our cars:laugh:


----------

